# homemade sillage



## jeff3co (Jul 12, 2008)

How can I make sillage from a small crop of silage corn I have grown?
I purchased a chipper shredder that shreads it nicely. I need to know how to ferment it on a small scale. Can I do it in trash bags?


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

I would think if you had a durable enough trash bag, it could work, the biggest thing that I see is that you need to get all the air out of the bag for the fermentation process. Just out of curiousity, why the small scale silage operation?


----------



## jeff3co (Jul 12, 2008)

I only have two cows, and plenty af garden space. I grew 30 rows of silage 50 feet long. I was going to do more but I got scared after reading about how to do silage. I could not find any help on a small scale. I just thought about discussion forum. I plan on piling up the silage corn, but I wanted to turn other small crops into sillage (corn, sunflower stalks, peas ect) also before the silage is ready. I thought I could use the heavy duty trash bags but the ones they sell for sillage are white w/ black on the inside, not to mention the smallest they come is 8'x100' way more than I need. I just wanted to make sure that I did not do something wrong and make my cows sick. I have 3 acres of pasture and plan on getting more calves soon. I really like doing things myself and I will need a source of food this winter to keep raising my own beef cost effctive.


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Jeff,

I could swear I remember seeing a deal on the TV about bale wrapping equipment for small size bales. I want to say it was wrapping up a bale about the size of a small square bale (only it was actually square, unlike a regular "square" bale). It was being shown along with some smaller size baling equipment, so it might be a pretty expensive proposition.

I'll have to see if I can google it. I'm pretty sure I saw it on one of those RFDTV shows... Rural living, Successful Farm Equipment, Ag PhD, something like that...

Chet.


----------

